# Solved: Desktop won't connect to internet



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

Sometime in the past 2 days my main desktop computer stopped connecting to the internet - yet the 2 laptops we use in the house connect just fine using our wireless network, so I expect it is not a internet provider problem. As I understand it, the desktop normally connects directly (not through wireless) to the internet using our modem - that is how I am posting this question. I noticed some Windows updates went through 2 nights ago, and I think it was after that the problem began, as I connected previous to that without issue. The Network and Sharing Center shows the desktop connected to "Unidentified network" and then the connection to "Internet" has a red X on it. When I click on the X a window comes up with 3 options, all of which I've tried with no luck. Any thoughts would be appreciated!

The desktop uses Windows Vista Home Premium for an OS and the Windows Internet Explorer is 7.0.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going to have you try resseting the wireless in the router.
Go to start>programs>accessoires>command prompt. Type in ipconfig, and put the default gateway address in the web browser. What screen do you see?


Jason


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the suggestions - I lost my internet connection completely yesterday (previously just the desktop, wireless laptops worked). Now I am directly connected to our modem with my laptop, and followed the command you both suggested, copied the file to my memory stick and have pasted it below.

As a further update since I posted my issue, I tried to reinstall my router (DLink WBR 2310) to at least regain the Wireless connection, but it wouldn't install before the firewall was disabled. When I went to try to open Norton to disable the firewall, Norton wouldn't open (from the desktop icon or from the programs list). I went into the program files for Norton and noticed some files updated at the exact time that my internet connection disappeared, so I contacted Norton online through my laptop. Their support people wanted to have me try various things but all required the problem computer to be connected, which of course was impossible. I even tried to uninstall the Norton program to attempt to get the connection but couldn't as an error message came up when attempting to uninstall.

Thanks again for your help! I hope this gives you more ideas....

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lou-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-D7-7C-95
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-3E-F5-3B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::58c3:39b1:5b9f:c68b%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.198.139(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4A7233A9-A6F7-43FE-9923-4F25BF47F
2FB}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest the Norton Removal Tool to totally get rid of Norton, then we can work on the other issue.

Next, connect the computer with a wired connection to the router, which I'm presuming is still working for the other computers.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Finally, please do this.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks JohnWill...I will start these steps. One question on the removal of Norton as I have been trying to do this with no luck. Since the home computer is the problem and has no internet connectivity, I cannot access the link you provided from that computer. Is there a way to download the tool to my laptop and copy it over to the problem computer (by memory stick or DVD)? Otherwise I'm not sure if I can complete the removal....??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, that's exactly what I recommend, I should have been more specific.


----------



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

JohnWill - I went ahead with copying the Norton Removal Tool from my laptop to the problem computer via memory stick and was able to remove Norton (wow!). I had been connecting directly to the modem with my laptop for internet access, as it seemed connecting to the router did not work. So then I connected the problem computer directly to the modem, and amazingly had an internet connection back!

Wanting to get the router back in play for wireless access, I reinstalled the router (as the internet connection was back) and it is now working and my problem computer internet connection is still in place. I am now just trying to make sure my laptops will get back on the wireless again.

Since now I have no virus protection, I'll need to contact Norton to have them reinstall the program now that I have a connection - correct?

Also, do you think I need to do the other steps you suggested after removal of Norton, even though my problem has been solved?

I am SOOOOO grateful for your help! I am so happy!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As long as it's all working, you just need to get your AV protection installed again. If you don't want to fool around with Norton, you might consider the free Comodo Internet Security Suite.


----------



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks JohnWill - I will deal with the AV reinstallation and not bother with the other steps assuming all continues working.

My laptops now both see my wireless connection again, but I can't seem to connect on either computer. I realize this issue is minor compared to the one you've already helped me solve, but wondered if you have any thoughts? I've selected the wireless connection, entered in the WPA key but no luck. What am I missing this time?


----------



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

As an update, I was able to get one of my laptops on the wireless, but not the other one. The problem laptop starts to connect even showing "acquiring network address" but then just fades out back to unconnected. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The most likely suspects are either a mis-matched encryption key or MAC filtering enabled on the router that is blocking this machine. That's what I'd check first.


----------



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

I actually already disabled the MAC filtering on the router. I double checked the encryption key and it matches...any other thoughts?


----------



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok JohnWill...I finally was able to get the second laptop online now! All problems solved! Sending lots of positive energy to PA, USA from Calgary, Canada....Cheers!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it all worked out.  

What was the final solution?


----------



## tantonini (Nov 29, 2008)

I entered the router "password" on the second laptop wireless connection rather than the "key" and it connected immediately?!

Anyway, I am thrilled about it and again thank you very much.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it all worked out.


----------

